# Out of hours exotic vet?



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a really good exotic vet but when I rang their out of hours number I got put through to a normal vet who had no idea what I was on about and it was a disaster!

So I was wondering does anyone have an out of hours exotic vet number please? I would like to find one within driving distance in case of an emergency but even one that isn't local would be better than none at all! 
I'm in Greenwich and need to find one that treats all exotics really.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Not local, but 24/7.

Based in Swindon, Wiltshire.

Exotic Pet Vets - Great Western Exotic Vets - Avian & Bird Vets, Ferret Vets, Rabbit Vets, Guinea Pig Vets, Reptile Vets | Swindon, Wiltshire, Gloucestershire, Oxfordshire, Bristol

My local one has arranged some cover for his practice with them.

My herp vet is in Reading, Berkshire.

BEAVS Information & Policies


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Have you asked your normal exotic vet if he knows anyone


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Nah I haven't asked my vet yet. Seeing as he uses a 'normal' vet for his out of hours I assumed he wouldn't know one but I'll give him a ring just in case.

Also thanks spottymint.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

If i call out of hours its usually a vet that i dont use with my monkeys.
They call my vet and he calls me.
Hes really good.
Vet with animals interest first and money second.
And hes the best with primates out there.
Hate these process of ilimination that inexperianced ones do.
Like a bad mechanic.lol
He just treats the problem.
End of.
Theres another good exotic vet in glasgow.
Was my vets partner till they parted company.
Even dickies vet colledge edinburgh.
Used years ago.
We had to help them and it was head bursting listening to them.
Compairing treatments to domestic animals.
But glasgow and falkirk no good to you.lol
But may help somebody


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm I'm not sure if my vet would do that but would be good if he did.
I've had a terrible experience with an out of hours vet and it's very frustrating. 
There must be a zoo vet or something that would answer calls at night lol.


----------

